# 7th Annual Good Ol' Boys BAMC BBQ



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

I wanted to provide some information on our 7th Annual Good Ol' Boys BAMC BBQ.....

Each spring a group of sportsmen get together to provide our service men and women and their families a slight respite from the long days spent in the Brooke Army Medical Center in San Antonio, TX. Several different organizations and corporations have sponsored and supported the event, but the bottom line remains the same. A group of folks who enjoy the outdoor lifestyle simply put on a barbeque for 200 to 400 brave service men and women (and their families )who personally sacrificed to preserve our freedom.

There may be wheelchairs, crutches and a few bandages but spirits are high on the lawn of the Warrior Family Support Center at BAMC. There is plenty of food, drink and entertainment, but mostly just a bunch of folks enjoying each others company. Its not fancy, just good old Texas brisket, beans and potato salad but it sure beats hospital food in a fluorescent lighted dining facility. All Soldiers, Sailors, Airmen and Marines are welcome at the table. Many have family members with them who are staying in the San Antonio area while their loved one recuperates. It is amazing to watch the weight lifted from the shoulders of all involved for just a little while. No one pretends to be curing anything or making any world changes, its just a break from the often tough times these young heroes and their families are going through. There is no pity, just respect for an amazing group of young people who volunteered to do one of the most difficult jobs on earth. 

Possibly even more dramatic is the effect on the servers and helpers, many of whom have no real ties to the military. If you watch carefully you'll see the respect and awe on the faces of the people who are passing out plates and picking up trash. You may be asking yourself what does this have to do with me?It has everything to do with the support and help provided by many of you here on this forum. If I tried to add all the names of the folks that have helped support "The Good Ol' Boys it'd take up one heck of a lot of space. But I want you to know we appreciate it. Without that support, we'd have considerable difficulty putting these on. 

I'd love to invite every 2cooler here to join us but unfortunately - we have limited space. But I want you all to know - you DO make a difference - and you ARE appreciated for all you help us achieve.

I hope there comes a time when we dont have a need to put these BBQs on, that means theres no more wounded or injured troops at BAMC, however as long as theirs one servicemember at BAMC going through treatment, away from home, the Good Ol Boys will be there throwing some meat on the grill and trying to show him a good time!

*Thanks again 2cool - you're the best.
"The Good Ol' Boys"* :biggrin:


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Can't wait, it ought to be a good time!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Deal me in, Stumpy... I'm good for a couple of bowls of tater salad or a few beans...

lemme know....:biggrin:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Deal me in, Stumpy... I'm good for a couple of bowls of tater salad or a few beans...
> 
> lemme know....:biggrin:


Thanks Jim!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Call me when you have my suite booked... http://hillcountry.hyatt.com/hyatt/hotels/index.jsp

LOL


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

:an5:


Haute Pursuit said:


> Call me when you have my suite booked... http://hillcountry.hyatt.com/hyatt/hotels/index.jsp
> 
> LOL


They're booked however "Casa de la Cheapo" down the street has your reservation for their hourly honeymoon suite:bounce:


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

State_Vet said:


> :an5:
> 
> They're booked however "Casa de la Cheapo" down the street has your reservation for their hourly honeymoon suite:bounce:


:biggrin: Dang!!!!!


----------

